# Some positive thoughts



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*You are Unique*​








​
You are unique in all the universe. Think about that. In the entire universe, there is no other being who is exactly like you, who sees things the way you do, who can express things the way that you would and can. Today, contemplate this. See what this means, if you will but allow yourself to be who you are and share that uniqueness with the world.​
There are talents you have been given, the easy, effortless things that just came to you: a lovely singing voice, a talent for movement, an eye for design. Developing these skills is neither easy nor effortless, but it is well worth the time and energy. For when you explore and expand those areas to which you are naturally drawn, you will find a great release in their use. You will find them a great path to open expression of that uniqueness that is you.​
When you dig deep enough and successfully express your deepest self, you will also strike a deep chord of connection with those who are in touch with their own selves. For even though you are unique in all the universe, you are also deeply connected at the deepest core, and this connection has great power.​


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice and very positive! 

There needs to be more posts like this....

Makes me happy!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Doors are Opening Around You*​








​
There are doors opening all around you. Stop for a moment, close your eyes and take a deep breath. And now, sense the doors all around you. Sense them. Feel them. They are opening all around you. You are surrounded by opportunity.​
These doors are not planned and they are not clearly marked. They are doors you may approach and perhaps glimpse into, but they are not going to deliver up their full sweetness and surprise until you take a deep breath and walk through.​
And once inside, who knows what may await you? It could be that you will be led to the base of a mountain, and the climb ahead may seem quite daunting from this vantage point. But the reward is new growth, a new becoming.​
It could be that the door leads to a sweet flowering garden where you may rest for a time, waiting only for a golden pear to drop into your outstretched palm.​
Your heart knows. Your heart knows that the doors stand open. And from where you are right now, intending what you intend, desiring what you desire, your heart knows which door is the most likely to lead you to the greatest exploration and the next becoming.​
So set down your plans and schedules, that map of the way your life should be. Feel the call of your heart and soul. Open the crown of your head and let your higher self enter in quiet and peaceful presence within you. Fill yourself with faith and know that your higher self and all of the other help surrounding you are, in fact, extensions and reflections of you. Take a deep breath and walk forward to the door that feels right in this moment, right now. See how it begins to open before you. See how the sunlight pours through and dazzles you, dazzles you so much that it is impossible to know what lies on the other side of the threshold. You must walk forward by feel and on faith, just because it feels right to you, deep inside.​
Now step. And step. And step.​


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Beautiful posts hoddesdon


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Pay Attention to the Unbidden*​










As you walk through your day, pay attention to what comes to you unbidden. Are you feeling drawn to look at a particular magazine even though it never interested you before? Did you catch something said on the radio that struck a chord, something that may relate to a change you could make in your approach to life? Did someone mention something in passing that just happened to give you information you were seeking, without even knowing it?​
This happens to you all day, every day. Allow yourself to notice. And now, take it one step further and actually take note and follow through. Assume that this piece of information was sent by an angel who knows your dearest dreams. Assume that something wondrous will happen if you follow through and experiment with that new approach that came to you when you heard that one little piece of information.​
Consider carrying a small journal and making note of the little thoughts and ideas which come to you, especially those driven by serendipity, happenstance and coincidence. And then, at the end of the day or week, you will have a book full of ideas, little flashes, little thoughts, and you can sit in your peaceful time and see which ones stand out as ideas worthy of your full attention and exploration.​
Pay particular attention to the ideas and relationships which are like seedlings. They have not yet attained their full growth and beauty, but they are available to you, as those ideas which have already borne fruit may not be. It is good to have a few seedlings planted in fertile ground and doing their job of growing to maturity, while you go about your life doing other things. Some ideas and relationships take time. Nurture them now and they will reward you with a harvest of golden fruit when the time is right.​
*Here is a little prayer for today:*​
Today, I notice the bounty of ideas and information which come my way. I notice the newness which surrounds me and embrace it, welcome it into my consciousness.​
Today, I am alert and active, aware and deeply observant, connected to the world around me and grateful for the ideas and opportunities which surround me. I am stimulated by life and deeply curious about new ways to do things, new avenues to explore. Today, I see life as a great feast which is mine to sample.​
I relax into gratitude and faith. I know that I am surrounded by help at every turn and that it communicates with me in many, many ways. Today, I notice the many things which are coming to me in answer to my prayers.​
I am aware. I am engaged fully in life. I am.​


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I like your posts a lot. I truly believe in those ideas. I´m thinking, how can I understand better which ideas is actually useful and which is not. Now, when I think of an idea, I forgot it very fast cause in that moment it is not possible. Later it can be good, I know...
This is like "omens", signs from the universe, from Book Alchemist.


----------



## Oddknee (Aug 16, 2011)

I never liked long descriptions of positive thoughts (sorry) but I do love simple quotes.

This quote helped me quite a lot in a number of situations like an interview or chatting a girl up...

"You miss a hundred percent of the shots that you never take"


----------



## hell to high water (Aug 1, 2011)

love your post it made my day


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Honor the Butterfly Within*​










There is a longing deep inside to emerge as an improved version of yourself, like a butterfly from the cocoon, all shiny, new and free.​
This is a longing which you can fulfill. It is within your power to emerge from this cocoon of old habits, self-defeating actions, and patterns which seem to have ensnarled and encased you. It is well within your power.​
You have the power to be what you dream of being, because you are that person already. You are.​
First, hold on to the butterfly image and begin to connect deeply to it, to the butterfly that is you. And now, deep within your center, within the very core of yourself, connect with this version of yourself, connect emotionally, deeply. Know this person as yourself. ​
Know that you are already this person. Of course you are. It is you. And the cocoon will drop away as you begin to connect more and more closely with the butterfly.​
What does she feel like? How does she act? How would she respond in a given situation? Begin to honor yourself enough to be this butterfly version of yourself. Clear away your fear and doubt and simply dress, eat, exercise, speak, think, and choose as she does.​
For you are her. You are this butterfly. This longing is a longing to come home to yourself, to release the old ways of being which no longer serve, to free yourself from the fear and doubt, to flutter your wings in the sunshine of a vibrant life and take flight.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Glow from Within*​








​
Today, be aware of the energy you are projecting. Be aware of its effect on others and its effect on you. You are, at all times, projecting an aura of energy that affects your health, your attitude and the way others perceive you and react to you. ​
If you are overly critical of others, you will be surrounded by critics. If you are judgmental, you will be surrounded by judges. If you are overreacting emotionally, you will live in a world of drama. If, on the other hand, you are peaceful and centered, caring and compassionate, you will find that the others around you calm down and move into a more peaceful state along with you.​
Today, be consciously aware of your thoughts and emotions and how they are translated into energy. Then take your energy out of your mind and center it in your heart and your solar plexus. Find there the light that is burning, the storehouse of energy that you are generating. Then open and allow yourself to glow. ​
From your center, glow with peace and a deep understanding of your personal truth. This is who you are and you can learn to project it out energetically. And from your heart, glow with love. Take your truth and move it through love, compassion and tolerance before presenting your truth to the world.​
Consciously cease reflecting energy from others and instead move to your own storehouse of self-generated energy. You will find that the supply is endless. And the more energy you project from these centers, the more powerful and energetic you will feel. The more you glow from within, the less exhausted you will be from trying to fend off other energies you do not care for. Make your glow so strong, that you are never concerned with what others project. You are glowing with self and truth, love and peace, and it is enough.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*You are Worth the Shine and the Showing*​









Today, set self-consciousness aside. Today, be within yourself and express yourself, openly, joyfully, proudly, with strength, courage and love.​
Think about people you admire. Are they self-conscious, hesitant, unsure of whether they will be accepted by others? Or are they driven by an inner knowledge, an inner fire, full of courage which allows them to say what they truly believe, coming from a heart of rightness?​
When you are in touch with your inner core, when you are allowing your higher self to fill you and abide within your center of peace, the words flow, the eloquence comes, the truth as you know it finds a way to express itself, while still being compassionate and loving toward others.​
Do not douse your fire out of fear that others will not like you or approve of you. Love yourself. Approve of yourself. You are worth expressing. You are worth the shine and the showing. You are here to be who you are and it is good.​


----------



## Deepfried (Aug 24, 2011)

I once had a friend who was very often insisting on the fact that nobody is unique, there are many just like each of us, all has been said already and so on. I used to couter it by saying: Yes, you may be right, statistically speaking and with a wide knowledge of society, you will certainly find that a lot of persons have very much in common. Only, to me I am unique, because it's my life.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*You are a Dot on the Larger Canvas*​










If you are confused about your life, if it does not seem to make sense and you cannot see how your activities fit into any sort of bigger picture, then go more deeply into the moment. The answers are not found by asking why. They are found by going deeply into the moment, setting aside your plans and just being.​
Here, inside this moment, there is peace to be found. There is a rightness to each moment, even if it does not make apparent sense to you. This moment and your life within it are part of a larger canvas, but all you can see is one little dot of paint. Of course that one dot does not seem to make sense!​
But there is a very large canvas writ across the sky, and this one little dot of a moment in this one little dot of a life is a part of that larger picture that you cannot see and perceive.​
But if you come down deep, you will feel the peace of it. And that peace will lead you to acceptance, surrender and faith: Faith that you are a part of the whole and connected to it, and peace in knowing that you are just as you should be to make your little dab of color shine out and enhance the whole.​


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you Hoddesdon, this thread cheered me up. Today I am a butterfly.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*The Beauty of Life will b**e Revealed to You*​









There are days, moments, when life opens to you all her beauty and wonder. Moments when the roses seem to unfold before you, when a drop of dew on the petal contains the entire universe of love and wonder.​
There are moments when the leaf in your hand reveals to you all her intricate patterns and each bird that flies across the sky has a message which is sung out for you.​
And all you need to do is open to the world, learn to grow quiet and be receptive to her beauty and her messages, her wonder and glory. You are a part of it, connected to it. And as you consciously open to it, the beauty of life will be revealed to you.​
Each day, look for moments of peace and beauty. Look for a way to walk from here to there that takes you by the flowers, the grass, under a spreading tree. Look up at the sky and watch the clouds. Pay attention to the birds. Spend little moments here and there, even in walking across the parking lot, in which you consciously become one with the beauty of the world. These little moments will be little drops of water into your well of peace. They will add up, drop by drop, building your center of peace and wonder and will be there for you when you need to be the source of light​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Imagine Your Life without Fear or Doubt*​










Today, recognize fear in your life and send it away. Fear is a bully and if you face him down he has no choice but to run. He will run before strength and action. He will run before faith and perseverance. He will even run before patience.​
Fear loves to hide under various disguises. Sometimes he is called Tension or Anxiety. Worry is one of his favorite names. Shyness is another. Apathy and Boredom are some very secret names that he has.​
If you are not living your life full of action and engagement, embracing life with zest and vigor, then dig a little deeper and see if fear is hiding in the corners of your life, along with his sidekick doubt. Shine the bright lights of self-Love and faith on them. And then act. Do what you fear, over and over, and fear will lose his power over your life.​
Imagine, just imagine, what you might do with this precious life of yours if you had no fear and doubt! Yes, this is the way to live. And you have it within your power to do so.​


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I shall take everything you just posted into consideration! Your posts are amazing here.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

everything is totally truth, just takes some to practice


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Be Like the Tiger*​










Today, relax into each moment. All things are better when you relax.

Your goal is to reach the perfect state, which is to be alert and aware within relaxation. Today, be like the tiger, full of presence, full of awareness, ready to respond in an instant, and yet deeply relaxed.

When you go deeply into the moment, you can trust your intuition to signal you when to respond, even before your physical senses have detected anything coming your way. Deep within the flow, you can know that you are tuned into everything as it is happening, on a level much more receptive than your physical senses alone.

Too often, opportunities are missed because you are distracted by the mental noise in your mind and constrained by the tension in your body. 

Breathe deeply and let your body relax. Breathe in and out until your shoulders drop and your neck can move. Then slowly clear your mind, wiping it clean as if it were a white board. Erase all thoughts. Clear away all the clutter. And for just a moment, listen to the quiet of your cleared mind. Then open yourself to what this moment contains with quiet and deep observation. 

Your body is relaxed and your mind is focused, clear and alert. You are ready.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Give Thanks for Being Alive*​










Today, stand in gratitude, no matter what your life holds. Be grateful to be alive, to be drawing this breath, to be standing where you are, poised to take one more step on this glorious adventure.​
Does it not seem glorious? Then release your expectations about what you wanted this moment to hold. Release your disappointments and frustrations. Release that pressure to have something occur within a certain time frame. Release all that and instead just be.​
Now, is it not glorious? Look up at the sky and let that wide wonder fill you. Look at a leaf and study the detail. Is it not wondrous how each leaf is unique, each and every leaf on every tree, carved out with the wonder and glory of the universe?​
And you, are you not wondrous? You are as that leaf, unique in all the world and yet a part of the tree of life. You are full of potential and the possibilities to use that potential are sparkling all around you.​
Appreciate what is. Give thanks for being alive. And now, from this place of gratitude, open your heart. Open yourself wide and connect with the wonder. Feel your oneness. Feel how truly blessed you are.​


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

^I especially love this one.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Then release your expectations about what you wanted this moment to hold. Release your disappointments and frustrations. Release that pressure to have something occur within a certain time frame. Release all that and instead just be.


I needed this part specially!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Walk as if you own the world, for you do*​










Today, walk with your head held high. Walk as if you own the world, for you do. It is your world and you are creating it moment by moment, with your thoughts, your attitude and your actions.​
Today, when you walk, hold your chin up high, your shoulders back. Walk relaxed and confident, square with the world. When you pass someone, look them directly in the eye and smile.​
And as you do so, as you connect with them and smile, feel the glory of the universe flooding in through you. Feel the crown of your head opening and your own soul self infusing you with joy.​
Of course you should be confident. You are everything. You are perfect. You are beautiful. You are.​


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Hoddesdon, are these your own word? very positive and encouraging! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ No, they are not original. They can be found here:

http://www.quado.com/quados_garden.htm


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Let Life Unfold as it Will*​










Today is a day to set aside your idea of how things should be and instead to deal with life as it is. ​
Too often, you spend most of your time comparing each moment with what you had expected, what you had feared, and what you had wanted. Each moment is found glorious or wanting in comparison to this expectation of yours. And the truth is, each moment simply is. ​
And if you will but allow yourself to deal with life as it is, you will find that it contains far more than your expectations could ever dream of. You will find that it opens and blossoms with opportunity and surprise. Often the lack of surprise in your life is simply because of the narrow box of expectation you have kept yourself within. ​
Open up your world by releasing all of that. Today, expect nothing and let life unfold.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Discipline is Freedom and Love*​










Today, learn to see discipline as freedom and love. Discipline is love of yourself, because it is the pathway to achieving what you wish to achieve. You may think that control is that pathway, that trying to change and control the outer circumstances of your life will open it up and finally bring you the happiness you seek, but it is not so. The only control you can ever successfully exert is over yourself. The only person you can change is yourself.​
Leave off trying to control others. Leave off trying to control what swirls around outside you. Instead, focus on yourself, on building the habits and practices which will bring you knowledge, accomplishment, skill and inner peace. ​
And from this will spring freedom, the freedom to do many different things well, the freedom to express yourself exactly as you wish to, because you have the skills necessary. Give yourself the freedom to shine as an outward expression of your inner self, so that your appearance, talents and manner all express exactly what you wish them to express, because you have invested in yourself through caring discipline, steady patience, day by day, every day, building a foundation of great strength.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Hear the River Calling*​










There are times, blessed times, when you suddenly find yourself on the bank of a river and have the opportunity to jump in and ride the flow.​
These are the times when coincidences pop up around you, when people appear with the answers to questions you have only barely begun to ask, when you know you are a part of something larger and feel aligned with powerful forces, when the talents and skills you have built up all these years are just are what are required.​
When this happens, give thanks, do not be afraid. Follow that feeling. Let yourself go into this flow. Shed your old plans and expectations on the shore and strip down naked. Drop the habits which have been undermining you. Shed the old negative patterns and just plunge in the river and allow yourself to be carried, allow yourself to be swept into the larger current, the greater purpose, even if you do not know where the river will be taking you.​
Today, go deep into your meditative place and ask if the river is calling you. Ask if there are signs which have been pointing a certain way. If the answer is no, then that is all right. You are not yet at the river bank and are to continue walking down your path for a time longer. But if the answer is yes, if you hear the roar just through those trees, have the courage to leave this beaten path, make your way through that forest and take the plunge.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Honor Yourself Today*​










Today, give yourself great respect. Let every thought and every action you direct toward yourself to be how you would treat someone for whom you feel both admiration and gratitude, and someone you would like very much to have as a dear friend.​
Every thought should be only what you would direct toward such a person. Every action you take should be colored with deep respect, deep kindness and an underlying love for yourself.​
You are everything. You are your best friend. You are the one person who will always be there. Treat yourself this way. Give yourself the credit you are due. Honor yourself for how hard you have worked, all of the wonderful things you have done, the many, many ways in which you have learned and grown. Honor yourself for all of this.​
You are worth it all. You are worth every kind word and loving act. Treasure yourself today, just for being exactly the person that you are, right now.​
*Here is a little prayer for today:*
Today, I honor and respect myself deeply. I love and approve of myself completely, and I accept myself exactly as I am.​
Today, I lavish praise upon myself, because I deserve it. Today, I speak kindly to myself, because I am deserving of love and kindness. Today, I appreciate everything that I am and have done. ​
I know myself as deeply worthy of love and respect and I give both to myself freely and gladly.​
I am a wonderful person. I am deeply worthy of love and respect. I am.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Surrender to the Flow of Life*​










Today would be an excellent day to gracefully surrender to the flow of life, accepting things as they are in this moment and moving into the next moment from that place of peace.​
To surrender does not mean that you no longer care about your life. It is not apathy. It is acceptance that fighting the current will only exhaust you. It is acceptance that the best way to move in a certain direction is to use the power of the river, sensing how things are and just gently dipping down an arm as a tiller, so that you might catch the fork of the river that appeals to you.​
Surrendering to the flow can also be recognition that if you allow life to propel you, you can do so easily and gracefully, with very little effort indeed.​
Look forward, feel the power and use it. If you spend your time looking back at what has been, you will not see the wonderful things flowing toward you, nor will you notice the approaching rapids until it is too late to avoid them.​
Relax into the flow. Steer yourself gently, taking advantage of the movement and current which surround you. Watch and feel how things are and gently join the flow of life.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Release Your Wonder into the World*​










Your day lies before you like a pond of water. Create a beautiful thought and drop it into the pond. See how your thought causes ripples that reach out across the pond. Take an action, full of love and wonder, and watch the ripples go across the pond of life. Call in loving, benevolent assistance and see how the golden ripples reach further and run deeper than ever before.​
Every time you drop in your action or thought, the pond is different, full of the ripples sent out by others as well as the changing energies of the pond itself. It is never the same twice, so what you do today may have an entirely different effect than the same action did yesterday.​
Create your beautiful ripples and then release them; let them go. Continue to broadcast your beauty and wonder, over and over, no matter the result. One day, that beautiful and wondrous ripple of yours may release at just the right moment to change the entire world.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*It is All Inside You*​










Everything in your life will become easier when you make your choices from your center of truth and rightness rather than from your emotions. And by emotions, I mean excitement and anticipation as well as fear and anger. All emotions are responses to expectations and your heart of rightness has no expectations.
In your center of truth and integrity, there is a deep knowingness, a connection to a greater purpose, a connection to more than you alone. A connection to all that is.
You know everything you need to know. It is all inside you. All you need to do is learn to go beneath emotion and access truth. Learn to do this, and you will open up a clear path before you. You will not know what the future holds, but it will unfold before you, step by step, in clarity and wonder.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Now is the Portal to Peace*​










Today, let the calm of the inner world wash over you like a wave on the sea. Let the peace and calm that is there for you soothe you and cool you, wash over you and bring you into a state of grace.​
You can train yourself to access peace. You can learn a deep inner peace that will carry forward into your life, filling you with a well of peace that is there for you to tap into when you need it during the day.​
All that is good in your life comes from this well of peace. The best choices are made from this place, the place beneath emotion, the place beneath confusion. You are connected to all of the wisdom in the world and you are connected through peace. The emotions keep this knowledge from you. Peace gives you access.​
And the way to find peace is to enter the Now, this moment, right here, right now. This moment is the portal to a deep peace this is always there, always accessible and always yours.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Define Success on Your Own Terms*​










Today, define success and prosperity on your own terms. Begin to build your own life based on love, compassion and respect, both for yourself and for others. Nurture your spiritual foundation and build a peaceful center within, a center which will withstand the setbacks and obstacles which are a natural part of life and growth, making you stronger as you meet each challenge. ​
Find out what is truly important to you, what feeds your deepest core, what builds you up inside, and follow this, do this, no matter what anyone else says, no matter what society directs. You are fully responsible for your life and you can make it beautiful and fulfilling, your interior world a safe harbor you turn to and your outer world a loving gift.​


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> *Doors are Opening Around You*​
> There are door......​


There are actually people who think and feel exactly like me about the importance of listening to one's higher self and intuition. What a heart-warming discovery!

I have a question, though, to those who're into this; how do you "hear" your higher self? In what situations? Can you access it at all times? Does it happen often? And in what form do you receive this "knowledge" of what the best way for you to act is? (wait, am I using the German word order grammar here?)


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> *Honor the Butterfly Within*​
> There is a longing deep..............​


​
Amazingly inspirational! Thank you! :heart


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> *Be Like the Tiger*​
> Today, relax into each moment. All things are better when you relax.........
> 
> ..........Your body is relaxed and your mind is focused, clear and alert. You are ready.​


Stop fighting, relax, surrender and focus on what you want and the good things you have. I believe that's pretty much all you need to navigate in life with ease and efficiency.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Observe*​








​
Today is perfect in all its unfolding. Today it will unfold as it will unfold, a combination of your energies and the energies which are coming toward you, a combination of things already set in place and things that will occur just in the moment. All of this will be unfolding and your job is to create wonderful, positive energy, which encourages those things that are beneficial to you and to be very alert and observant, responding to things as they are in the moment.​
Listen closely. Watch closely. Be open and receptive and willing to make great shifts to your previous ideas of how things should be.​
Opportunities are most often missed when you are trying to fit the circumstances into a preconceived shape. Let things flow and be as they are. Let life take shape as it will. Just step back and watch and listen before you act.​


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I really like this thread Op. I keep coming back to read it over and over because I believe these words give me strength. I can actually feel the words...and I love flowers. Thank you.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Unfold to Each Other*​










Today is as it is. You are as you are. All people simply are as they are. Release your plans, fantasies and expectations with the dawn and allow each relationship to blossom and develop in its own authentic way, a slowly unfolding discovery as two people explore themselves and each other.​
Let it be like this. Be as two flowers that open to each other, gradually revealing more and deeper truths. Let the rising sun of truth reveal the beauty which is you, deep within. Lift the fog of fantasy and expectation and just be. Be yourself shining forth in all that you are, exactly as you are, saying, doing, feeling and being with a deep integrity which reaches down to your core. And allow others to be who they are. Do not try to change them. Do not judge and criticize. Reveal and understand, unfolding to each other.​
Each relationship should be like this, a way to learn from each other, a deepening of your relationship to each other and to yourself. Each relationship fully explored will introduce you to more and deeper parts of yourself. And each bit of love that you give freely and unconditionally, makes your heart more open and receptive for the great love of the universe to flow in, an unending stream of light and goodness.​
Allow your life to be a simple unfolding of the self, like a rose opening on a summer day and sending perfume across the garden. And allow the other roses to open in their own way, with their own beauty, some still in the bud, some in their last days, some red, some pink and orange, but all beautiful​


----------



## Balaka (Nov 4, 2011)

Well The post is great experience for me . i am really inspired from your comments about uniqueness in universe . I think you would be say that you are saying right at all.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Be an Angel Today*​










Today, be an angel in someone else's life. This can be the simplest thing, the smallest gesture, to a friend but also to a stranger.​
Today, as you go through your life, look around and see if there is some small thing you might do for someone else, some gift you can give them. Look for the opportunity to say something nice, to listen attentively, to make a loving gesture. Look for ways to brighten a life. Look for ways to ease a heavy burden.​
Spend the day continuously making the world a better place and you will find your own burdens will lift immeasurably. The smiles of gratitude, the look of surprise from a grateful stranger, these things will lift you up and out of your own concerns.​
Realize your power to bring joy and gladness to others. Realize the power of a simple act of love and compassion. Be an angel.​


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Brilliant messages here!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Cease Desperation Today*​










Today, do not feel desperate about your life. Do not look up in the sky and see the hands of the clock ticking away and feel that desperate need to accomplish something right now. Do not spend your time and emotional energy in cataloging all of your faults and asking yourself over and over why you cannot seem to accomplish something, why you continue repeating old patterns which do not serve you, why, why.​
Cease this desperation and move toward peace.​
This very desperation and pressure which you put upon yourself is intensifying each old pattern. It is keeping you prisoner to your old ways. You do not escape old patterns through desperation and asking why. You do not escape the deep rut you have been walking in by beating yourself up with criticism.​
The answer is in releasing the desperation. The answer is in going beneath the emotional response. The answer is in releasing the past and focusing in the present. The answer is in ceasing to ask 'why' and beginning instead to just ask 'how', how can I live well in this moment?​
You escape the narrow rut of your habitual life by lifting the heavy burdens of the past and the future, releasing the emotions, and becoming so peaceful and so light that you begin to float up out of those problems and cares, lifting up with lightness and a buoyancy born of love, joy and peace, high enough that you are free of the prison you have kept yourself in and can then look around and see where you would like to fly to, now that you are light enough to move freely.​


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

this quote is for my friend who always thinks positive.keep smiling

When someone you love becomes a memory, the memory becomes a treasure. ~Author Unknown


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Deepen Your Commitment*​








​
Today, no matter what you are doing, deepen your commitment and lift your performance. Lift the level of your activity. Be what you wish to become.​
If you are working with people, act more professional in your demeanor, have more presence, exude more confidence. Square back your shoulders and look everyone in the eye.​
If you have a task to perform, push away any doubt and apply yourself with energy and commitment. Know that you can accomplish this task better than anyone else in the world. ​
And if this is a day for relaxation, then commit yourself to being completely one with the moment and entering a state of connection and peace.​
All work is good. All work is a noble endeavor if you commit yourself to it and give it your attention.​
If you want to be doing more and accomplishing more, then focus on what is before you right now and give it your full attention, infuse it with your energy and commitment. If you want the future to be bright, then shine your light on this moment.​


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

thank u friend..that made me a little smile today..thanks a ton


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Quiet Your Mind and Observe*​








​
Today, notice what surrounds you.

Listen to the sound of birds, the sound of voices, music in the background. Quiet your mind and observe.​​​​
Today, see how things actually are, right now. Watch other people and see if you can understand what lies behind their actions. Let life unfold as a mystery around you, a mystery full of clues.​
The power to create a new life for yourself begins with a full understanding of where you are and who you are right now. Today, focus on where you fit into the world, what your world is like, what other people are truly like.​
Be deeply observant. See how the world works. See how other people feel, think and act. Be objective and observant.​
And from this deep understanding of the world which surrounds you, you will be able to find a center of power which makes sense not only for you and your internal world and wishes, but for the world of which you are a part.​


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Make Yourself Ready*​








​
The actions you take toward your dreams--the classes, the disciplines, the preparations--are the strongest signal you can send to the universe, much stronger than mere visualizations of an outcome. ​
When you are truly ready, you have a demo of your latest song ready when the universe sends a record producer to the same party you attend. Your belief in yourself and your talents is so great that you invest your time and energy in their blossoming. And your faith in the great gifts of the universe is so solid that you know you will be presented with opportunities continually and gracefully, as a natural unfolding of yourself within the flow of the universe.​
Make yourself ready, fully ready. Then relax and allow the universe to deliver. Be relaxed, open and alert. Notice how articles you need to read just happen to be lying open before you, how someone you meet happens to know someone you should call. Then take a deep breath, fill yourself with courage and act, lift up that phone, talk to that person across the room you feel drawn to. ​
When you truly devote yourself to readiness, you will be amazed at how strongly the universe responds. And you have what it takes to follow through. After all, you are ready.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Follow Inner Truth*

*







*

When you are feeling tense and anxious, it is important for you to see if your anxiety is caused by a fear to follow your inner truth through courageous action.

Sit quietly with pen and paper nearby. Breathe down to a quiet place and reach your center. Clear away the worries over the future and regrets over the past. Things are as they are right now, and your goal right now is to alleviate your tension through right action.

Find the calm pool of peace within you and ask, how shall I approach this situation? Then write down the very first answer that comes; capture it before your mind has a chance to second-guess or edit.

If the answer is that you are to be patient and wait, good, then do so calmly, peacefully and without fear. If the answer is that you must deal directly with the situation, then take a deep breath, fill yourself with courage and prepare yourself to speak your truth, calmly, clearly and directly. And if the answer is to meet with others, one on one, listen and learn as you quietly work out your differences, then do that.

Fear and doubt prefer that you deal with situations in anger or that you do nothing except worry and complain. To fear and doubt, a wonderful solution is to revert to your old patterns of overeating and drinking, while taking no constructive steps toward resolution. Fear loves gossip, anger and manipulation.

But you are more than this. You are strong and capable and full of truth and rightness, which direct you each step of the way. Reach down to them and find what you should do, what right action you should take to alleviate the tension and anxiety you feel. Then take a deep breath and act, and fear will give way before you.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Express Your Inner Truth*

*







*

Today, see yourself clearly and find ways to express what you see, feel and know as yourself.

You have been trained by parents, friends, teachers and coworkers, all of the people with whom you have associated, to think and act in a certain way, and to express yourself in ways that are deemed acceptable. As a result, you may now be canceling yourself out, compromising and editing before you have even uttered a word. You may have lost touch with much of your inner truth.

The self-expression we seek here is not expression of pent-up anger and frustration. What we seek is the truth deep inside, the place in your solar plexus which feels calm and comfortable when you are within your rightness, the place in your heart which opens wide when you have given expression to your truth. This is what we are seeking: an open expression of the deepest truth within you.

It may take some seeking to find, but if you quiet your mind and allow your body to feel its way along, you will find wondrous things inside you, just waiting to be expressed.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Be Like the Tiger*










Today, relax into each moment. All things are better when you relax.

Your goal is to reach the perfect state, which is to be alert and aware within relaxation. Today, be like the tiger, full of presence, full of awareness, ready to respond in an instant, and yet deeply relaxed.

When you go deeply into the moment, you can trust your intuition to signal you when to respond, even before your physical senses have detected anything coming your way. Deep within the flow, you can know that you are tuned into everything as it is happening, on a level much more receptive than your physical senses alone.

Too often, opportunities are missed because you are distracted by the mental noise in your mind and constrained by the tension in your body.

Breathe deeply and let your body relax. Breathe in and out until your shoulders drop and your neck can move. Then slowly clear your mind, wiping it clean as if it were a white board. Erase all thoughts. Clear away all the clutter. And for just a moment, listen to the quiet of your cleared mind. Then open yourself to what this moment contains with quiet and deep observation.

Your body is relaxed and your mind is focused, clear and alert. You are ready.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Feel the Joy!*​










Today, let joy bubble up from inside you and overflow. Express joy at every possible opportunity.

If this seems impossible, then come down into this moment, into now, right now. Release the past and its regrets. Release the future and your worries. Come deeply into the moment and find the joy.​
And if you still do not feel the joy, then it is time to allow your higher self to enter and teach you joy. ​
Relax and breathe deeply several times. Center yourself completely into now, this moment. Picture a bright ball of energy above you and know it as your own higher self, your own soul self, glowing above you, full of love, joy and wisdom.​
Then consciously open up the crown of your head and picture the golden band of energy that flows into you. Feel it. See how it widens. Feel the flow of love. Feel the flow of wisdom and knowingness. Feel the joy.​
Continue to focus on this flow until the joy fills you so completely that you begin to smile.​
This joy does not need a reason to be. This joy does not need anything outside of you. This joy is. And it is there for you ever and always.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Go Beneath*

*







*

Today, when something upsets you, respond in a new way. Immediately go beneath your emotion and reinforce your calm and peaceful center. You can learn to do this even while you are having an emotional reaction. You can learn to go beneath the emotion and access your light.

And while you are there, reinforce the love and honor you have for yourself. Reinforce that you wish to live harmoniously with yourself.

You own your response completely. And even if you cannot yet prevent your initial response, you can begin to build a deeper response of peace beneath it. And if you do this often, it will become its own habit. And if you continue long enough, the emotional response will die away and you will be left with the response of peace and rightness in your core, the place from which you will learn to make all of your decisions.

Today, when something upsets you, respond in a new way. Immediately go beneath your emotion and reinforce your calm and peaceful center. You can learn to do this even while you are having an emotional reaction. You can learn to go beneath the emotion and access your light.

And while you are there, reinforce the love and honor you have for yourself. Reinforce that you wish to live harmoniously with yourself.

You own your response completely. And even if you cannot yet prevent your initial response, you can begin to build a deeper response of peace beneath it. And if you do this often, it will become its own habit. And if you continue long enough, the emotional response will die away and you will be left with the response of peace and rightness in your core, the place from which you will learn to make all of your decisions.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Connect to Nature*​








​
Today, spend a few moments with nature and let peace build inside you. Spend a few moments just standing under a tree and breathing in the fresh oxygen that this tree is giving you as a gift of life. Look closely at a leaf and marvel at the infinite detail that is there presented, even in the most lowly and common of objects that nature has wrought. Marvel at the little veins and how each leaf is unique; there is only one in the entire world like the one in your hand. Infinite detail and infinite variety, this is life.​
And you are a part of all this. You and the tree exchange air, you share the same earth, you are part of a living breathing organism that is closely tied together.​
There is a deep well of peace within you and it extends down into the earth and up into the heavens. Nature is a wonderful way to connect to that well of peace and the infinity which is contained within each moment that you allow to be only as it is. Each moment that you spend just being in the moment, not in the future with its worries, not in the past with its regrets, but right now and only now, reaches into infinity and oneness and contains all that is.​
Let nature be a gateway to that connection, for the tree lives only now, the grass grows only now, the clouds are as they are in this moment for this moment only. Allow yourself time to reach all of this, to be one with all of this. Allow yourself the grace to be one with the wonder that surrounds you.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Send a Silent Blessing of Love*










Today would be a wonderful day for you to open your heart to compassion, tolerance and acceptance. Feel your heart opening wide and allowing each person to smply be as he or she is, without asking that she change, without asking that he be something other.

See each person as being just like you, a shining light, underneath the fear and the doubt. See that each person wants approval, wants to find a way to make life meaningful. See that each person is searching for a sign that she is important, that his life has meaning, that she is worthwhile.

Help each person to achieve this through simple acceptance and tolerance. Help each person feel your love, caring and compassion, through your words, through your actions and yes, even through your thoughts.

Today, send a silent blessing of love, so that each person may shine a little brighter, simply because you helped them remove one layer of fear and doubt. Shine brightly from your own heart of love and see how it lets everyone else do the same.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Focus on Your Health*​
Today, focus on being healthy in body, mind and spirit.​
Physical health is about balance and being in touch with what your 









body wants and needs. Attune yourself to what your body is saying, to signals of real hunger, of real desire for rest or for exercise. Pay attention. Experiment with setting aside old patterns and listening and feeling, sensing what it is your body truly desires right now.​
Mental health is quite simple: peace. Your mental and emotional state should be one of deeply centered peace, a state in which you are centered within yourself, not buffeted by outside events. ​
Peace is found in accepting the seasons of life, the cycles of relationships, of all enterprises you undertake, letting go of this and moving toward that, always accepting that nothing stays the same and life is change. And the mentally healthy person also knows that spring always comes again. ​
Spiritual health is the simplest of all: it is knowing yourself as pure love. ​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Choose to Win*

*Choose to Win*​










You are full of power and strength, the strength to overcome your persistent habits and reactions that no longer serve you well.


Choose not to battle. Choose not to fight this war. Choose to end the struggle and win.


And the best way to win is not to fight yourself. The best way to win is to light the fire inside and begin to see yourself in a new way. It is no longer you imposing a will against yourself. It is you loving yourself and doing what is best for you. It is you, embracing your glory in love and warmth, accepting a little setback or mistake with ease, knowing that this will happen, in the course of time, but knowing that the battle is already won, because there is no battle.


A deep inner resolve, a deep inner peace, a glow of strength and power within, and a sure knowledge that you will prevail, will surpass the imposition of will every time.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*You are Not Alone*​









*







*​
You are not alone. You are never alone. You are surrounded by love and caring at all times. You are surrounded by wisdom and guidance.

You are a part of all that is. You are a very important part, and who you are and what you do influences the rest, just as the rest influences you. And within all of this, there is love, the very substance of the universe.​
You may choose whatever metaphor you like, be it angels, spirit guides, ascended masters, God and the holy ghost. Call it what you will, it is real, tangible, powerful. ​
Your importance is such that helpful, loving and wise beings and energies are with you at all times to point out to you the next step to take, to make the road clearer, to guide you along the path best suited for your own purpose.​
You can learn to tap into this advice with direct communication or you can just feel it, in your core. Following your own inner knowing, subtle though it may be, is often the very best way.​
But know that you are loved, helped and aided. And if you are in trouble, release your emotions, come down deep and feel all of the love which surrounds you, like a warm comforting blanket on a chilly night.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Meet Life Face to Face*










There are times when life presents obstacles in your path that seem enormous; you cannot see your way past them, over them, or how to move them even one inch.

These are the times for you to dig deep and find yourself. These are the times for you to find your courage and your strength, to pull out all that you are and show it to the world.

Nothing is gained by feeling sorry for yourself or by asking, "Why me?"

Everything is gained by digging deep and finding out who you are in the face of adversity. Everything is gained by testing your courage, strength and patience against whatever the world tosses your way. Everything is gained by believing in your strength and the help that is there for you.

How can you know who you are, if you do not know who you are when tested? These are the times which matter and you are equal to them, every one. Dig deep into your well and you will emerge stronger, truer and more full of love for yourself and for life itself. For when you meet life face to face, when you rise to meet each occasion, no matter how frightening it may first seem, you and life will develop a deep respect for each other, a respect which will turn to love over time.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Life is gonna be so GOOD once you get out of this jail.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> *You are Not Alone*​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That´s beautiful. Thank you I needed those words


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Create the Miracle*

*Create the Miracle*​










See yourself as standing in the center of a circle. The perimeter of the circle is your life in five years. Consider all of the parts of your life and see where you will be in five years if you continue doing what you are doing now, with these habits, using time in the way that you do. ​
And now, turn just slightly in the circle, taking just the smallest action, getting up a little earlier, meditating, exercising, watching what you eat, practicing a skill, taking a class, devoting time to pursuits and relationships that are important to you. And now, with these little changes in your daily life, look out to the perimeter again and see what life is like in five years.​
It is a little miracle, is it not? Just focus on what you care about and desire, diligently and patiently, just a few minutes a day, a few hours a week, and the miracle of conscious change takes place-gradually, it is true, but steadily and inevitably.​
Magic lies in the steady application of small changes, that little turn in the circle that puts you in an entirely different place in five years. And there you will be, having achieved what you wished to achieve. And you will have not only the result you desired, but the feeling of accomplishment and fulfillment that comes when you choose to take complete responsibility for your life, no matter what.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Obtain Perfect Clarity Today*

*Obtain Perfect Clarity Today*​










Today is an excellent day for clarity. There is a clarity which comes only when you clear your mind completely of regret and worry, clear the rest of your body of fear, and when you completely banish doubt.​
Let your choices and decisions come from a place of present mind awareness. You need a clear awareness of exactly how things actually are, exactly how things are in this moment.​
Combine that with your inner truth, known in your center by its peaceful, settled feeling. For your inner truth knows everything else that is happening in the world at this moment and its most likely outcome. Add to that the higher intentions and purpose of your soul self and you have the perfect clarity necessary to make the right choice every moment of every day.​


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> *Cease Desperation Today*​
> Today, do not feel
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I needed today.....Thank you. I'm going to copy this and paste it on my forehead.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*You are Like a Snowflake*

*You are Like a Snowflake*​








​
You are like the snowflake, utterly unique, but yet also a part of the bank of snow, inseparable. You are one and you are part of all. You are an individual full of power, but your power derives more from your connection to the all than to your individuality. But yet your individuality is a treasure that makes the all what it is. Without you, the entire world, the entire universe, would be lacking something it now has.​
You do not need to rationally understand why you are here or what you are to do with your life. You do not need a plan that you can explain to the world. All you need to do is go deep, deep enough that you are full of peace and connection. And there, you may simply ask, what shall I do right now? And faith will be all around you, letting you know that the answer to that question contains within it all of the intention and purpose that you need. Your higher self is connected to the greater swirling patterns of what is and the answer which comes answers not only your purpose and higher intention, but that of the entire universe of which you are a part. ​
Yes, the answer says, right now, do this. Do this full of faith, full of connection and oneness, full of love and peace, and your one little action will be a harmonious part of the all that is.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Give Yourself the Freedom to Make Mistakes*

*Give Yourself the Freedom to Make Mistakes*​










If you are not any making mistakes, then you are not growing and learning, you are not stretching the possibilities of what you can do and become. Give yourself the freedom to make many mistakes. Just look upon these so-called failures as stepping stones to get you where you wish to go. Let each mistake and challenge propel you forward, not stop you in your tracks. Take what you learned, absorb it and then move on. Take the setback, learn from it and try again, this time taking on an even larger challenge.​
Let each test and challenge make you wiser and stronger, building up your muscles of patience, understanding and self-confidence. After all, you survived. Congratulate yourself on having tried something new. Congratulate yourself on being courageous enough to take on a challenge.​
Each brave act will lift you higher and let you know even more about yourself and those around you. There are no mistakes, no failures; there is only learning, only growth, being and becoming​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Connect to Nature*

*Connect to Nature*​










Today, spend a few moments with nature and let peace build inside you. Spend a few moments just standing under a tree and breathing in the fresh oxygen that this tree is giving you as a gift of life. Look closely at a leaf and marvel at the infinite detail that is there presented, even in the most lowly and common of objects that nature has wrought. Marvel at the little veins and how each leaf is unique; there is only one in the entire world like the one in your hand. Infinite detail and infinite variety, this is life.

And you are a part of all this. You and the tree exchange air, you share the same earth, you are part of a living breathing organism that is closely tied together.

There is a deep well of peace within you and it extends down into the earth and up into the heavens. Nature is a wonderful way to connect to that well of peace and the infinity which is contained within each moment that you allow to be only as it is. Each moment that you spend just being in the moment, not in the future with its worries, not in the past with its regrets, but right now and only now, reaches into infinity and oneness and contains all that is.

Let nature be a gateway to that connection, for the tree lives only now, the grass grows only now, the clouds are as they are in this moment for this moment only. Allow yourself time to reach all of this, to be one with all of this. Allow yourself the grace to be one with the wonder that surrounds you.
​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Your Life has Deep Meaning*

*Your Life has Deep Meaning*​








​
Do not wonder whether you have a purpose. You do. Your life has deep meaning. Do not worry and wonder about what your purpose is. You are fulfilling it right now, simply by being you.​
You are standing where you need to stand in order to step forward and do what you need to do. There has been no mistake that sent you far afield. There has been no error, cosmic or personal, that has blown you off course. Instead, each so-called mistake has brought you the learning and growth you needed to be where you are now, poised and pregnant with possibility. And the world around you is the same, fertile and ready for your planting.​
And you, just as you are, are an important part of the springing forth, of the newness, of the unfolding, of the birth of greatness.​
And your purpose is simple: to be who you are, as fully expressed as you can be, living and being and doing your truth in each moment. This is all. This is much. This is enough.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Experience the Newness of Life*

*Experience the Newness of Life*










Today, recharge your life with a nice energy bath and with a special assignment.

The energy bath is simple. Picture in the sky above you the sparking gold and silver particles of energy and love that are there for you. Watch them as they swirl gently around, then form in a cone of swirling, cleansing energy. Take your time as the cone of gold and silver energy gently lowers over you, clearing away your anxiety, your boredom, your fear and doubt, your regrets over yesterday and your worries about tomorrow. Let it lower slowly over your entire body, clearing as it goes. Then when you are ready, let it lift off and take away anything that is not light and love.

Now, picture a bright golden ball over your head, your soul self, your higher self, glowing and made of love and energy. Allow a bright golden shaft of self to flow down into you. Open wide the crown of your head and allow this pure and perfect energy to fill you with love, peace, and purpose. Allow it to reignite your passion to live and be. Bask in this joyous presence for as long as you can retain the focus.

And now the assignment: do something today you have never done before. Fresh and cleansed, full of purpose, peace, love and joy, go out into the world and do something new. It may be anything at all, as long as you have never done it before.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Focus Your Attention*

*Focus Your Attention*​








​
Where you place your attention influences what comes to you. If you place your attention on worry and fear, or on doubt over your capabilities, you will tend to pull what you fear toward you. If you place your attention on positive action that makes you ready for wonderful things to flow toward you, that focus will tend to pull toward you the people who can give you a little lift up toward your dreams.​
You are powerful, but all of the power resides in this moment, and all of the action is within what you can do. If you wish to motivate other people to do things, do it in a positive and direct fashion, by learning to be an effective leader and infusing others with your commitment and passion. Make all of your actions positive. Make all of your thoughts positive. Leave off worries and complaints, manipulation and attempts to control others. Go deep, find your truth, infuse it with dedication and passion and shine out, glowing with resolve, glowing with right action, shining as a beacon for others to follow. This is the way.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Time to Clean House!*

*Time to Clean House!*​








​
Most people live inside a house of memory, a house with windows of thick, wavy, deeply-colored glass, viewing life as through the end of a bottle. The sights and sounds that reach into this house all go through a dense filter of training, experience, and defenses built up long ago.​
And everything that happens in this bright and sparkling world must fight its way through this thick and wavy barrier before it can even be seen.​
Your job for yourself is to open your windows, glimpse the world as it truly is and let the air of new experience blow through. Your job is to truly clean house, to clear out the cobwebs of old experience and patterns and let your inner world sparkle with clarity.​
And as for other people, it is useful to know that their reactions are rarely personal, even if they are expressed as such, and that they are often dealing with mere shadows, and what you think you say and do with such precision and clarity may be but a blur of movement and a murmur of sound by the time it makes its way through to them.​
Experiment with new ways of expression. Be observant and see if you can begin to understand some of their filters of perception. And be compassionate and loving, knowing that the drama which colored and distorted their view may well have been a drama you were mercifully spared.​


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

-6 in Canberra you would know all about them.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> *Meet Life Face to Face*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you again. I'm gonna print this, and use it as my inspiration to make it through this day.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*You Are Perfect in Your Imperfections*

*You Are Perfect in Your Imperfections*​








​
Right now, as you read these words, open up the crown of your head and accept the energy of your soul self as it pours down and clears away any thoughts of your own imperfection.​
You are perfect in your imperfections. Your so-called failures are but steps along the path of learning. And your perceptions of failure are but judgments against a false standard.​
You are perfect exactly as you are. You are deeply loved no matter what you do or do not do. You are who you are and no more is asked of you. ​
How could there be more? You are exactly as you need to be in this moment. You are standing exactly where you need to stand to take the next step. Accept yourself as you are and move forward. Be glad to be who you are and know that you are deeply treasured, just as you are.​
You are who you are and it is good.​


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Still loving your posts to this day


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Say Yes to Life*​







Today is a day to say yes to life. As you go through your day today, be aware when your mind is saying no and turn it around.​
Become aware if you are mentally filtering life, sorting out potentials and possibilities and rejecting them because they do not fit into your plans or previous perceptions, judging people as not being quite right for you before you have even spent time with them, assuming you would not enjoy certain activities you have never even tried. ​
Today, begin by being aware of all the times you say no. And then, begin to say yes. Start going to very different events, talking to very different people, doing things you have never done. Allow yourself to explore things which are completely outside your plans. Assume that each person who approaches you has an important gift to give you, of knowledge, of experience, perhaps even of love. Open these gifts and be grateful.​
Life is a banquet and there are many, many different kinds of foods on the table before you. It is time to taste something new, time for adventure.​


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing such deep, inspiring, and heart-felt messages. When I read them I feel a peaceful presence in my soul, that is there to help me take gentle and purposeful steps throughout the day.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

* Opportunity Surrounds You
*​ 









You are, right now, standing in opportunity. It is all around you. At this age, at this weight, with these resources, you are surrounded by opportunity. There are doors and windows flying open all around you.

​  The larger arc of your life is one of constant renewal and opportunity. But this moment, right now, is utterly unique, and the talents you have right now and the types of opportunities which surround you in this moment are here for this moment only. And so, you must take a deep breath and step through a door, take some action, allow yourself to act on those dreams.

​  If you do not fully believe in yourself, that is all right. Act as if you do. Act as if you are completely confident. Pretend to be the person you aspire to be and the universe will respond. And as the response comes, you will begin to actually be this person you aspire to be. And the response will contain within it both the seeds for your growth and the seeds for your success. You will be praised for some things and given advice on others. All of this is the fruit of action.

​  Do not let this moment turn into a moment of regret. Do not let this moment be one that you look back on with longing, wondering how you could have missed the signs, how you could have doubted yourself and been so afraid. Let this be a moment you look back on with pride, proud of the courage you had to step out and act, even though you were uncertain in many ways, even though you had to take a deep, deep breath to overcome your fear. 
​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*You are Deeply Important

*​​  









You are deeply important. Every challenge you face increases not only your own strength and courage, but that of the entire world. For you are one of the fortunate ones, who is striving toward light, and every time you overcome the shadows by shining more brightly, you light up the world.

​  Every time you heal yourself, you heal the world. Every time you smile, shine with joy, or release an old fear, the world's burden is lightened. Every time you choose peace over anger, the world can relax a bit more.

​  You have an individual path to walk and your own individual mountains to climb, but as you do so, each step is part of something larger, and what you do, how you think, how you express yourself, is a part of all that is. You are completely connected, inseparable from all that is, and everything you do and are has an impact.

​  All of this has nothing to do with your status, money, success or appearance. All of this has everything to do with inner peace, outer compassion and kindness, as you move ever toward the place where you shine with only now, this moment, seeing it in all its glory unfolded and unbound.​


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I ****ing love this thread.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Be Love Today*​








 ​
Today,our focus is on love. Today, I wish you to realize that the love you give to others is also a gift you are giving yourself. When you fill your heart with love, even toward those who have hurt you, then you have the healing benefits of a heart full of love, pumping love to all parts of your body. And love is a soothing and healing nutrient, stronger than any other.​

And so, today, give yourself the gift of forgiving and loving others. Release yourself from the prison of resentment, anger and judgment. Let yourself walk free into the place of love and light.​
Just let it go. All of the old thoughts, all of the bitterness, just let it go. Release everything that is not love. Let it float off you like a heavy, heavy burden you have carried for too long. And in its place, let love fill you. Fill yourself with a deep love of yourself, of life itself, of all people in all of their struggles, no matter where they may stand on their path. ​
Fill yourself with a warm embracing love which contains complete forgiveness. Let that flow within you. Feel the warmth and healing power of love as it heals you and connects you to all that is good and wonderful in this world.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Choose Discipline

 *









Discipline is your friend. Discipline is a liberator that makes it possible for you to achieve great things. Through discipline, you achieve cleanliness and order, which gives you the great gifts of time and peace.

​Discipline rids you of addictions, apparent pleasures which are not, in the long run, pleasures at all, but rather a handing over of your power.

​And discipline liberates the artist within, allowing creative self-expression through a musical instrument, dance and song, painting and sculpture.

​Discipline is the wind beneath the wings of freedom which allows you to soar.

​And the foundation of discipline is responsibility and active, conscious choice. When you decide you truly want the free and open expression of yourself, when you decide that you truly prefer a life in which you awaken feeling good about yourself, when you decide you want this above all, more than you want the temporary feeling of gratification, then nothing can stop you.

​You have the means within you. It will be a challenge, yes, but life is full of challenges. The difference between this challenge and the others in your life is that there are no outside forces to contend with. You have the power and the means to do what you desire to do.

​You are much stronger than you realize. Choose. Choose to win, instead of to do battle every day. Choose to give yourself what you are asking for. Choose to liberate yourself from your self-imposed prison and fly out into life, soaring high and free.​


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Be as a Rose*

 











Enjoy those times when you are in the bud, when things are new and the spring seems as if it will last forever. Enjoy the cycles of spring within your life, within each year, within each day, within each moment.

Move easily through the seasons of your life. Be as a rose.

​  And when life moves into the summer, when you are enjoying the open blooming shining forth, your perfume wafting across the garden, your beauty fully expressed, enjoy this as well. Enjoy this period in your physical life and this period in your mental and spiritual lives as well. And see also, like the spring, how different enterprises you undertake move from spring to summer.

​  And when it is fall, enjoy those last long days as they slide down toward winter and know that this is a beautiful time as well, a time for gratitude and preparation, a time of transition as well as a beauty of another sort, where the blooming is slower and less full, but yet it is still there.

​  And when winter comes, when one thing is ending and a cycle is over, be as the rose. Return your energies and your focus to your roots. Know that you can weather the storm and the transition, if you will but return to your center, your roots. If it is not time to bloom now, it will yet be time again, when the spring returns.​ 
* As a life ends, an enterprise completes, a love affair or marriage is over, let yourself be dormant for a time, pulling in your strength from your roots. But then know that the sun will shine, the snow will melt, and life will spring forth in newness. A new rose, a new life, a new beginning, a new spring is always there.*

* Nothing ends. Nothing is lost. Life flows and continues always.*​


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

There are a lot of really cool people out there to meet. It may be intimidating but it's exciting nonetheless.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*You Cannot Fail if You Do Not Quit

* 









Instead of asking yourself what you might do if you had more money, if you had more time, if your job were better, if you had more training or education, if you had a loving partner in life, if you had more friends, instead ask: What would I do if I had no fear and no doubt?

​  To what heights might I aspire if I unleashed my passion and did what I truly want to do, in spite of obstacles, in spite of barriers and challenges, in spite of setbacks? If I truly believed, both in myself and in the help which is there for me, what might I take on? If I truly believed I could succeed, what would I begin?

​  If you will but ignite your inner fire and allow yourself to begin, and then continue no matter what happens, you cannot help but succeed. Will the end result be exactly as you had envisioned? No, of course not. Life is an adventure of growth and change, and if you will but begin, you will learn much about what you truly enjoy doing and who you truly are. After all, there is no end result; there is only life  unfolding step by step.

​  And there is no failure except in quitting, no end to what you might do except in succumbing to fear and doubt. Fill yourself with courage and faith and you will find everything you need to move forward.​


----------

